# CF Farms 2017-18 kidding thread



## Goat_Scout

If all goes well we should have eight does kidding this season. Some of the breedings were unplanned, but I am excited anyway! Five of them I am sure are pregnant and the other three - who knows. I haven't seen a heat from Matilda since August, and Verity hasn't been in heat since October I think.... Vivian was bred a couple weeks ago.

First off, here are the boys. (click on the photos to see close up)

Cypress (supposedly Nubian), Benji (Mini-Lamancha) & Geoffrey (Reg. Nubian buckling)




















The first doe to kid is Semi Sweet (we're still trying to think of a proper name for her). She was thought by her breeder to be due around Dec. 20th, but I just found out that she was in with the buck's 3 month old buckling for a couple months after she kidded, so there is a slight possibility that she's bred to him and due sooner.














Then we have a group of four due in mid January.

Sage is an FF due January 16th (day 150, bred to Cypress). We had an Ultrasound done on her in September, and although the vet didn't detect a heartbeat, he saw some fluid where a kid would be. He wasn't sure if she was pregnant or not but we'll see. She had a precocious udder last spring and so far her udder hasn't developed any further. 














Melody is due to kid January 17th (day 150), she will be an FF and was confirmed bred via blood test. We put her in with the then 3 month old Geoffrey who bred her multiple times, but during the night both Cypress and Benji got in with her and Annie (shown below) so we have no idea whose kids they will be.  She started developing an udder early this month and sadly, so far it doesn't look like she'll have very strong rear udder attachments. She is just a home milker though, and super sweet. She was our first bottle baby!














To be continued . . . .


----------



## Goat_Scout

Annie is due January 17th (day 150). She was supposed to be bred to Benji, but as I said above Cypress broke out and got in with her too. In August she was in pretty good condition so we bred her. By September an Ultrasound showed that she has at least one kid! Unfortunately, now she is back to being thin again and we are working on getting her fattened up. She is a VERY hard keeper.  Once we are able to catch a fecal sample we'll send it in to see if she has worms - then if she ever gets to be in good condition again we'll sell her.














Midge the Mini-Lamancha - She is due January 11th (day 145), confirmed bred by Ultrasound. The downside is, we put her in with Benji, but naughty Cypress jumped the fence and so she could be bred to him. Hopefully not! She will be a first freshener and began developing a cute little udder in late October. Only one kid was detected in the Ultrasound but I am hoping for twins so that they will be smaller for her.














And just for fun, a few more pictures of Geoffrey! He is such a sweetie and I just love him. We're really hoping Melody is bred to him, but I doubt it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They all look great  Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Exciting!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thank you! Semi Sweet's udder is a little fuller today. I can't wait until she kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## cbrossard

What a cute eclectic group you have! And since your bucks are such escape artists it will be an extra surprise to see what comes out! Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Goat_Scout

This is one of the does that I think is pregnant, but I'm not sure. She is one of my favorites - definitely a keeper. Her mama was a living tank (I didn't see her in person, but saw pictures of her). If she is bred I don't she will kid until March/April. She has cycled 3-4 times so far (and has been a pain to breed, she just runs in circles no matter what buck I put with her! This last heat I had her in with Benji, and since he has a fierce and unstoppable drive to breed, she finally wearied and let him mount her a couple times, hehe), although I haven't seen a heat for at least a month. She is likely bred to Benji, but I am not sure on that either. This will be interesting!
























Meanwhile, Semi's udder is filling up! (albeit unevenly)


----------



## ArborGoats

Getting closer! Who was Semi-sweet bred to?


----------



## Goat_Scout

ArborGoats said:


> Getting closer! Who was Semi-sweet bred to?


We bought her about a month ago. She is most likely bred to Whisperun Ol' Paint, but there is a *slight* possibility that she is bred to his January son (Cherry Cordial) as she was in with him for a couple months after she kidded in April. I hope she's bred to Ol' Paint though.  Oh, and Geoffrey is actually a son of Ol' Paint too! :happygoat:

Ol' Paint (sorry not the best pictures, I have another one somewhere but can't find it right now. These pictures are from last year I think)














Cherry Cordial (the buckling she might be bred to)







Below is Semi Sweet and Ol' Paint's 2017 son, Sterling. :hubbahubba: (Fortunately someone swooped him up before I could get to him, he's one nice buck)















I also saw some pictures of Ol' Paints daughters... they are absolutely beautiful, and have great conformation! I could have gotten one, but I already have Geoffrey (... and his mum), and I don't want my whole herd to be related (even though I just LOVE Ol' Paint)!

I would love it if Semi gave me twins, a doeling and buckling. But I will be very happy if she just has a healthy, live kid, regardless of the gender - I had a scare a week or two ago, I thought she was in premature labor. I am REALLY looking forward to seeing her kid(s)!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, a bunch of gorgeous bucks  Her kids should turn out quite nicely with these options.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout

This is Matilda - the doe that I haven't seen in heat since August. She is getting rounder and I am going to send in a blood test soon to see if she's bred (I need to sell Cypress, the buck she should be bred to). 
Geoffrey is her son from last spring, this will be her second freshening.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Yesterday was day 150 from when Semi Sweet was first put in with the buck. 5 days until her supposed due date! She's been licking herself more and the kid(s) are very active.  Her udder hasn't changed at all from what I can tell. Yesterday she spent most of the time sun bathing and licking herself.... she's usually very active and browsing along with Matilda and Melody!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Her ears are so cute. Perpetually in the flying position :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goat_Scout

Semi Sweet was acting off today. She seemed pretty uncomfortable and the kids were moving/kicking a LOT!! And not just on her right side, also way down low directly in front of her udder, which is a first for me.  She did have a good bit of white mucous too. 
I have the kidding pen ready but I didn't put her in it yet, because she gets it really dirty and I don't want to have to clean it (and put more hay down) if she doesn't end up kidding tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## goat girls

If the kids are moving around still she has at least 12 hours to go


----------



## Goat_Scout

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


As of today she is licking herself like crazy, still has a bit of mucous and her ligaments are barely palpable. She is looking "looser" in the back end and now I either can't feel the kids at all or they are low down on the right side and not moving much. It also looks as if her belly has dropped. Her udder is still the same... A few days ago her breeder sent me an udder picture of her paternal half sister (due at the same time) and it is huge!



Samamtha said:


> If the kids are moving around still she has at least 12 hours to go


I've heard that about cows and goats, and it is true in most cases, but a couple years ago one of my does kidded earlier than 12 hours after I had felt/seen kid movement. Though I'm pretty sure this doe is going to hold them hostage until at least tomorrow.


----------



## goat girls

Well she has dropped them I think she has a day or two left


----------



## Goat_Scout

Semi Sweet's ligaments are even softer than before and her vulva is more swollen... I'm hoping she'll kid tonight or tomorrow night - or thereafter - because I'll be leaving for town (45 minutes away) pretty early in the morning and won't be back until at least 3:00, probably later!


----------



## goat girls

I wish I lived closer I'd have no problem doing a baby watch


----------



## goatblessings

AGHH - I hope she doesn't pull doe code on you! Good luck! Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## goat girls

She'll pull the code of honer on you cause that's what they do


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah.


----------



## goat girls

Iv'e left to a doe eating still fat and sassy got back 30 mins later to 3 dry and nursing kids all bucks as well


----------



## Old Post Farm

who kidded? was it semi???? sorry they were all bucks. do you have pictures???


----------



## goat girls

That's Goat scout's goat not mine


----------



## cbrossard

Hooray!!


----------



## Old Post Farm

oh oops sorry


----------



## Goat_Scout

I'm sorry y'all, but I've no kid pictures to share. Semi is still preggers and holding fast to the doe's code of honor! AND, she's not being nice about it....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hey, at least she's still posing for cute photos


----------



## goat girls

Wow what a sassy girl


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, she is sticking her tongue out at you. :haha:


----------



## goat girls

Any little ones yet


----------



## Goat_Scout

I haven't checked on her for a couple hours (she was off browsing with Melody somewhere), but last time I saw her she was (for the most part) acting/looking normal - ligaments hard as can be, slight discharge, no change whatsoever in her udder.







She is, however, being much for affectionate... :cooldude:


----------



## goat girls

Hope she pops soon


----------



## ArborGoats

She is really making you wait!


----------



## Goat_Scout

I was positive I heard a goat kid scream when I was on my way out there this morning - but no, nothing new with Semi. 

On a happier note, Matilda's udder is beginning to fill up and I felt her kid again today! She isn't very wide, but she's definitely getting deeper in the body...


----------



## goat girls

Yay :run:


----------



## Goat_Scout

Semi has been laying around a lot today, and at times her breathing is labored. I've seen her stretch and curl her lip a few times too... and for the first time in 2-3 weeks her udder looks like it has filled a little more! I may be imagining that part though...


----------



## goat girls

Oh boy sound like one of those night where you sleep in the barn and get 2 hour of sleep


----------



## Goat_Scout

Semi earlier today








Semi's udder tonight (does it not look bigger?)








Melody's cute 'lil FF udder


----------



## goat girls

Looking good er very pregnant can you still feel kids moving in Semi


----------



## Goat_Scout

They were kicking a lot yesterday (poor Semi, she didn't know what was going on and kept looking at her belly), and I even saw one kick about halfway down on her *left* side! I've got to thinking that she has at least one big buck in there that wants to be an acrobat...  I seriously can't believe how active these kid(s) are/were!

Today I didn't see any kicking, but I did feel a kid or two low down on her right side.


----------



## toth boer goats

Left side is rumen, right side and in front of the udder are good places to feel for kids.


----------



## Goat_Scout

I have been feeling for kid(s) only on the right side/in front of the udder, but I saw a very obvious kick on the left side, which surprised me as you don't see that very often.


----------



## goat girls

I have had a doe that was pregnant with trips I could deinatly feel a kid moving on the left side it was a kid not her rumen


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I usually see that with my does that are in late pregnancy. The kids take up a bit more than their share when they get big


----------



## goat girls

how is your "braty" doe


----------



## Goat_Scout

I am pretty sure that she's going to kid tonight, if not today. 
Ligaments are gone, she has narrowed down (she's usually wide - even in the morning when her rumen isn't full) and she is arching her tail in that peculiar, yet unmistakable way. Her udder has also filled up more - into the kidding pen she goes!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh yay!! She's also looking pretty posty


----------



## Goat_Scout

We have contractions!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

:7up:


----------



## toth boer goats

Any kids yet?


----------



## Goat_Scout

She had a cute, pink-nosed buckling 35-40 minutes ago, and I think she's done. I don't mind so much that it's a buckling, but unfortunately it has a split scrotum!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

He is adorable!! Sorry about the split scrotum


----------



## Goat_Scout

Semi is passing the placenta. I am surprised that she only had one kid!

I've helped him nurse about 4 times now. He was shivering a lot, so I snuggled with him under the heat lamp for a little while and now he's fluffy and mostly dry. He's so cute!


































This is what happens when you get too greedy over milk (colostrum)....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler




----------



## goat girls

Oh how cute


----------



## Vanaheimr

Amazing! He is too cute. 

What is a split scrotum?


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks!

Below is a picture of a more severe split scrotum - taken off of the Internet, not my goat!
If I remember correctly, if the split is 1 1/2 inches or less it is acceptable, but I am not sure I want this in my herd. I think I will wait and see how Ajamu (named by my younger sister, meaning, "he fights for what he wants") matures and decide from there...


----------



## Vanaheimr

Is a split associated with fertility issues? or is it a 'showing' fault?


----------



## Goat_Scout

It is my understanding that if it is over 1 1/2 inches long it is a showing fault, and yes, it can also lead to infertility issues.
Ajamu's split is not too bad I guess... I just hope it doesn't get much worse!


----------



## toth boer goats

Splits do get worse as they grow. 
I believe ABGA changed it to no more than 1 in split. If a very young kid has a 1/2 inch split, it will be much worse by maturity. 
It is a fault and can be passed on. 
It also can collect bugs and other issues there.


----------



## Goat_Scout

I measured it and his scrotal split is 1/4 to 1/3 of an inch long...

He is doing well - very busy sleeping, bouncing around and chasing chickens! I started milking Semi 3x (morning, noon, evening) today. I was milking 2x a day before because I was/am sick (of course she chose to kid on the day I started getting sick ).
Anyway, I have mostly just been milking her right side since Ajamu is only nursing off of the left, unless I help him with the right, which I do every time before I milk.
Each milking I get at least a cup, although this morning and noon I got just short of a quart altogether (all but about 1/3 of cup was from her right side)! I am going out soon to do the evening milking.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah, the split may or may not get to 1 inch.
Too bad, splits are not the best to have.

Cute kid.

You are doing a great job.


----------



## Goat_Scout

We should have 4, maybe 5 does all due within the next 3 weeks. 
I was just out there this morning feeling unborn kids and udders, and the only ones that look that close to me are Midge and maybe Matilda. Sage (Saanen), Annie (Alpine) and Melody (Nubian) all have quite a bit of filling to do udder-wise, and Melody has almost no belly. I'm sure that she has one teeny tiny (hopefully not Mini-Lamancha!) baby. There is no way she can have twins in there! 

I am going out soon to get updated pictures of everybody!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Not the best pictures, but here they are - please excuse the mud, the rain has been non-stop lately.

It seems like I am going to have a lot of singletons this year! My experience with singles is that they are VERY attached to mom (even if they have another playmate) and because of that are quite bratty... The only thing I like about singles is that I have less kids to sell/keep. 

Midge - due January 11th. I am so excited (and worried)!








(Oops, sorry that the photo is sideways)









Matilda - I don't have a due date on her so I'm watching her very closely. She is getting puffier in the back end and has lost her mucus plug.


















Annie -  She is in terrible condition and I am so ready to sell her. She is such a hard keeper!! As you can kind of see in the second picture, she keeps ending up with large cuts on her legs (I don't know how this happens, we've walked the pasture multiple times looking for anything she could injure herself on - but, she's also the only goat that this has happened to, so I suspect it's something to do with her licking/biting her itchy self) and she has staph infecting her entire udder area, belly and upper legs.  I have been waiting about 2 weeks now for Fight-Bac and one other thing to arrive from Jeffers to help her. Midge also has a mild staph infection on her udder....


























Sage - she has become a bit thin these past couple weeks, so now we are supplementing her with a little bit of grain. I see hardly any difference in her udder since I started this thread... My sister (who owns her) is hoping she has a high, tight udder - she has seen horror pictures of Saanens with ginormous udders and teats so she is worried, lol. 









(sorry, another photo that is sideways!)









Verity - not due 'til probably March at the earliest, but she's definitely getting rounder! I just love this girl! (sorry, sideways photo AGAIN!)


----------



## Goat_Scout

And here's purdy Melody and her teensy belly (although it definitely looks bigger than it was this morning...)!


----------



## goat girls

Why does Midge have you worried? What happened to Matilda's ear?


----------



## Jessica84

Do you give copper boluses? If not try one on Annie. If you already do try a little higher dose. I just recently learned copper also helps with fungus and staph. I gave even more extra copper on this disgusting fat doe with staph, she gets lazy and won’t get up to pee when she gets heavy bred, anyways this year her infection cleared up fast! Last year I treated her for 2 weeks and was back within a week. So far 3 weeks and we are still good so I’m a believer right now


----------



## Goat_Scout

I do have copper, but back in September/October was the last time I gave it to her, around 5 grams I think. Would it be safe to give her another dose? I will try it with Midge too.

@goat girls - Midge was the right age/weight/size for breeding, so when she was in heat I put her in with my Mini-Lamancha buck, but our big Nubian jumped the fence and bred her as well. She is a FF and I hope that if she's bred to the Nubian, she can deliver without complications. I could have luted her, but decided against it.

Matilda is the one that was very sick last June with Barber Pole worms. We had to give her IV fluids a couple times, and after that her ear just started shriveling up, the blood stopped circulating entirely through it. I forgot why, but our vet said it was due to the IV fluids - that she had seen the same thing happen to dogs.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Matilda has been a little "off" today. She looks kinda posty and her udder has gotten a little bigger. Also, she's been licking her sides and laying down in a very strange fashion. 
We got the buck, Cypress, on August 10th and so day 150 from then wouldn't be until the 7th, unless Benji got her before that... hopefully not! I think she's just messing with me though. 



















Midge is due to kid a week from now!


----------



## ArborGoats

Getting closer!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy Kidding to you.


----------



## SalteyLove

Midge is SO darn cute! Midge is on my name list for my 2017 keeper doelings (um yes, it takes me 6-12 months to name them) and I just love it. I definitely think she could use another copper bolus - her tail looks like it might just be starting to fish tail. If its been 3 months since the last dosing it is perfectly safe to give again. 

Sending healthy easy twin thoughts your way!


----------



## SalteyLove

P.S. have you already use Chlorohexadine on the staph infections? You can get small bottles of it from the human pharmacy under the brand name Hibiclens. Usually washing with Chlorohex. 3 days in a row and applying zinc oxide (generic baby diaper rash) ointment will do the trick but there are some particularly persistent strains! Plus with all your rain, it's so hard to keep dry and staph just loves moisture.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks! The only doe that looks big enough to have twins is Sage, but ya never know - I'm still hoping at least teensy Midge will have two. 

As for Annie, I'll give her copper bolus tonight. We've been giving her replamin plus once a day for about 5-6 days now - do you know how long I can safely keep it up?


----------



## Goat_Scout

SalteyLove said:


> P.S. have you already use Chlorohexadine on the staph infections? You can get small bottles of it from the human pharmacy under the brand name Hibiclens. Usually washing with Chlorohex. 3 days in a row and applying zinc oxide (generic baby diaper rash) ointment will do the trick but there are some particularly persistent strains! Plus with all your rain, it's so hard to keep dry and staph just loves moisture.


No, I haven't tried it yet. On Dec. 17th I ordered Fight Bac (with chlorhexidine) from Jeffers, but I am still awaiting it's arrival!
Midge's staph has definitely spread on her udder, but Annie's looks much the same. Her udder is now mostly hairless, although you can't tell very well when looking from behind....
I will look into getting Hibiclens, thanks so much!


----------



## SalteyLove

The most common recommendation I've heard for Replamin is give it daily for 7 days, then weekly after that.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Updated pictures of Ajamu - 15 days old today! We separated him from his mama for the first time last night (approximately 12 hours), and I got a little over a quart while still leaving a little for him.  
He is one of the sweetest kids we have ever had! It really seems to make a difference when I am there for the birth and am able to help with the drying off process. The kids are always so much sweeter!














































A few random pictures of the other goats... and Cypress went to his new home yesterday, hurray!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are all gorgeous


----------



## goat girls

He is adorable!!! Midge is huge!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable and all nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout

I think it will be soon for Midge... Today for while she stationed herself in one of the worst possible places to be - a place with lots of "goat traffic", going in and out through the kidding pen. I had to put everyone in the barn area last night because it was supposed to rain very hard (which it did).

As of an hour ago Midge was licking her sides constantly, and finally left her spot to take a short walk (trying to get away from me probably, lol). Most of the time she holds her tail in that weird way, but keeps stretching it (that's a first for me!). 
She is stretching her whole body a lot too, ligs are still there and I can feel the kid(s) a little bit. But, I am not banking on ligs or kid(s) moving, as Midge's mama had rock hard ligs and kids were going crazy - next morning I woke up to completely dried off twins (one of them being Midge).


















Oh, and Matilda's upper tail area is all mush and very hollowed out looking! Her ligs are still there, but barely. I'm telling you, they better not kid at the same time.


----------



## toth boer goats

Definite changes there, kids soon.


----------



## goat girls

babies babies babies! come on chant with me


----------



## SalteyLove

goat girls said:


> babies babies babies! come on chant with me


babies Babies BABIES!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:kid2::kid3::kid3:


----------



## goat girls

:storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::run::run:


----------



## Goat_Scout

LOL! 

Nothing new with Midge. Matilda's udder is a little bigger than it was yesterday and although her ligaments are still there, she still looks (and feels) very sunken in around her tailhead. Her belly also looks dropped, but I can still feel a kid moving around. :/ 

Going back out now to milk the cows.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What??? I was sure she would have gone by the time I finished this thread! lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

Hahaha, I thought so too! But everybody is still pregnant, and they are no different aside from a little more udder fill on Matilda (and maaaaybe, just maybe Midge?), and Matilda has been constantly licking herself. 

Melody was genuinely frightened today when her kid started kicking up a storm, it was so funny! She had no idea of what was happening. She's due a week from now.


----------



## goat girls

My mom has a Nubian that had a Doeling this year and one time when that baby was moving around so much it looked like mamma had a wave moving inside of her, kind of that rolling up and down movement.
Mauri and Pecan "the wave"


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are beautiful!!
Midge's kid was kicking on her upper left side today. It is so thrilling to see/feel an unborn kid move - one of my favorite parts of pregnancy!


----------



## goat girls

Lets see if I can find a newer picture of Pecan. She has Cheetah stripes on her face!








Ah here's the stripes


----------



## NyGoatMom

so cute


----------



## goat girls

Thanks! She is quit the little ham too.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Day 145 for Midge!


----------



## goat girls

She looks close. How's Matilda?


----------



## Goat_Scout

goat girls said:


> She looks close. How's Matilda?


No change in Matilda. :/ Looking at her now, I'd say that she is due in roughly 2 weeks. The little skunk! Almost whenever she lies down, her kid(s) start kicking up a storm and she just moans a little and leans on her sidekick (usually Melody). I'm guessing that she has one big ol' buckling in there.

Today Midge has been rubbing/scratching herself on everything. She's also been a pretty vocal - very unlike her normally quiet self! Hopefully it'll be soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## goat girls

:storkgirl::storkboy:


----------



## Goat_Scout

Midge's udder has gotten significantly bigger since yesterday, and she is slowing down a lot.  Ligaments are more sunken but I can still easily feel them.

Yesterday








Today, about 2.5 hours ago


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Love looking through your posts, love your herd! Midge definitely looks close! Hopefully she stops the suspense and gives up her prisoners soon!


----------



## Korita

I’m late to the show but Semi Sweet’s ears are so stinking cute! I just want to hug her


----------



## Goat_Scout

HoosierShadow said:


> Love looking through your posts, love your herd! Midge definitely looks close! Hopefully she stops the suspense and gives up her prisoners soon!


Thanks so much!  Midge's ligaments are continuing to soften... I can't wait!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Korita said:


> I'm late to the show but Semi Sweet's ears are so stinking cute! I just want to hug her


Haha thanks! I love her ears too, they are hilarious and give her such a goofy appearance, lol!


----------



## goat girls

How's Semi's Baby? Midge will kid tomorrow because she somehow found out that I am going in to town and will likely be gone all day, witch in turn means that I won't be able to the pictures until late.


----------



## SandyNubians

I am relatively new here, but have been following your thread for almost 2 months now! I have a mini-mancha that looks kinda like midge, that I bought bred, and she is bred to a buck who looks kinda like cypress. The ad said she was a lamancha and she is clearly not, she is smaller than my yearling nigerian doe! Anyways, they bred her to the standard buck (I saw him, definitely a standard, he was huge!) but assured me that she would kid out just fine, that she had been bred to a Alpine before and kidded with no problems. I am really excited to see what midge has! I know I am terrible, but I'm actually kinda deep down hoping she is bred to cypress, so I know what to expect. Praying for an easy kidding and healthy kids! And hopefully, little baby mini mancha(s)! Good luck she will definitely be going soon by the looks of it!


----------



## Goat_Scout

@goat girls, Semi's kid is doing great, thanks for asking! He's getting big and is very playful and full of spunk. It will be exciting for him to have little playmates. 

@SandyNubians - I am sorry about your Mini-Lamancha.  Do you have any idea of when she is due?

I guess I worry so much about Midge because a few years ago, we got our first cow, a pregnant Jersey heifer. We found out AFTER buying her that she had accidentally been bred at 9 months old. To make a long story short, even 3 different vets couldn't get the huge calf out (which by that time had died) and the heifer was so miserable that we decided to put her down. It was very traumatic and sad.
I am just hoping that with Midge everything will go smoothly!


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh no! I am so sorry about your heifer that must have been so hard.
They said they only had her with the buck September 25th and 26th and that she will be due February 23rd. I think mini manchas are the same as nigerans? So I marked her down for being due February 17th. Praying for an easy delivery and hopefully very small mini-machas twins for you!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks!

I have a doeling (yes, *sigh* a doeling) due around that time. My bratty Mini-Lamancha buckling got in with my 6 month old Mini-Nubian doeling on September 25th. We gave her lute and I thought I saw her come back in heat 3-4 weeks later (and I kept her under lock and key after that), but now she is developing an udder! :| 
This breeding season has been a mess. Most of my does could be bred to any of my 3 bucks, lol. It will be interesting.


----------



## SandyNubians

Perhaps it's a false pregnancy? I know someone who breeds their boer does at only 7 months (though, I don't think they should be doing it on purpose like they are) and they have all kidded out just fine.

I think it would be fun to have 3 possible bucks! You never know what's going to come out! For me, one of my favorite parts of kidding season is wondering what the kids will look like.


----------



## Goat_Scout

It could be a false pregnancy, but I am almost certain I felt a kid in her. 

It is fun having 3 possible bucks! But I was really hoping that Melody would be bred to Geoffrey. He was only 3 months old at the time, but he was big and could definitely reach her. 
I am 99.99% sure that Matilda is bred to Cypress, for which I am glad. I just don't want any of my Nubians bred to Benji (Mini-Mancha)! Even though I have interest in a wether/doeling pair out of him.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Well, I think Midge is in early labor. She's restless, vocal, and her ligaments are gone - or almost gone, she's so hairy it's hard to tell! Her tailhead is also sunken in. 
I put her in the kidding pen (she wanted to be by the electric fence ) and we're about to leave for church, so I'll give y'all an update when we get back.


----------



## SandyNubians

Yay! Good luck! Can't wait to see babies!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Midge kidded about an hour ago.
I came back from church and immediately heard (Midge) screaming from the barn. 
Both kids were coming out at once (one forwards and one with back legs first) and poor Midge was having a hard time of it. I had to go in and push one kid back, but they both came out alive and I am so grateful! Twin bucklings, and Midge is being a fantastic mama.
The black w/ brown trim is so CRAZY! He was up right away and is very loud and hyper. The tan one is a bit dazed, but so far is doing well.

I have a couple questions. The tan one's left eye is red/bloody looking - I think I injured it while trying to get the black one to go back in. Can I do anything about it? Is it permanent?

And I asked this on another thread, but do I need to give Midge antibiotics since I had to go in?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Congratulations!!! They're adorable!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Congrats! Good job on getting both kids out! They are absolutely adorable! I wish I could help you with your question about the eye, but I have never seen that before. As for the antibiotics, I would probably give her some just to be safe.


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh gosh- one with ears and one without! Nice work to both you and Midge. 

My vet does not recommend antibiotics after having helped with positioning if the placenta after birth was then delivered normally and within a few hours. He says the passing of the placenta will negate any bacteria you may have introduced. 

For the eye... I would probably apply a moist hot compress for 10 minutes a few times the next few days to decrease swelling and just watch and see.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww they are adorable!!! and OMG how cute that one has elf ears and the other has long ears! 
Not sure about the eye, you can watch it and see how it does. Make sure the eyelids are fine and eyelashes aren't rubbing the eye.
If I have to go in a doe I usually do a couple of days of LA200. If it's a really difficult birth where I have to go all the way in, then I flush the uterus with LA200 and warm water that has been boiled and cooled (if I don't have distiller water available). I like LA200 as it's worked great for us over the years when we've had to assist, and it's a 1x a day shot vs. 2x a day penG. 
We've had 2 does with uterine infections over the years, both were very, very hard deliveries. Never had any issues with the easier assists. But if I feel at all that I might have gotten dirt/hay/bedding in them at all I don't hesitate in flushing them out. Years ago a vet gave me a calf tube feeding kit to use for flushing, and it works great. I bleach it/disinfect it any time I use it thoroughly.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thank you all so much! The kids are doing great, although the black one is a PIIIIGGGG, and very pushy! The other one - still somewhat groggy - wasn't doing very well, but I held the black kid back so he could nurse, and now he's doing fine after a full belly.  I will watch his eye carefully... it isn't swollen or anything, it is just reddish on the lower part. 
They are both nursing on their own now. Names are pending, lol.

Midge isn't very swollen, and last I checked she was almost done passing her placenta. I have penG but I will hold back on it for now. Again, thanks so much!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are adorable  Congrats!!


----------



## Goats Rock

The same buck is the daddy to both of them? They are really cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Goats Rock said:


> The same buck is the daddy to both of them? They are really cute!


I don't know, really. Either Benji or Cypress is the sire (both bred her), but I think Cypress is because of the tan boy's ears. 

Everyone is doing well this morning, and both kids are already trying to paw/mount each other. They are so tiny!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats.


----------



## goat girls

oh they are very cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Came out this morning to a dried off Nubian kid screaming his (yes... HIS) lungs out! Melody's ligaments had been getting softer and I noticed last night that one side of her udder was filling up more, but I was sure it'd be a couple more days at least! Pictures/more details coming soon.


----------



## goat girls

I was just going to ask how Melody was, guess I won't now.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Meet little Naphtali.  
It is horribly cold out (snow is predicated!) and it took a little while to get him to stop shivering. Melody isn't letting him nurse very well (she just seems really confused, and they haven't had time to bond yet since she kidded with all of the other goats around), but I bottle fed him 2-3 ounces of Semi's frozen colostrum, and I've helped him nurse from Melody multiple times. He has a lot of energy which is good! When I left he was snuggling with Midge's twins, who are doing great, except they seem determined to drown themselves! 

Sorry for the horrible quality of the pictures.... Oh, and I think he is Geoffrey's son! He has a little bit of roaning behind his ears, and also has Geoffrey's odd shaped "belt" on the left side, which runs in Geoffrey's paternal family.


























Also - Annie is in the early stages of labor. :/ This is not a good day for kids to be born! I am hoping that Sage will hold out for at least a few more days (she's due tomorrow). It's funny how I went from "PLEASE hurry up and give birth!" to "PLEEEEEASE keep them for a little while longer!".


----------



## goat girls

You could send a few of them to me! I have 50 degree weather and plenty of sun. No it's fine I don't mind having a few baby goats!
Even tough the weather is nice I would have them in the house.......No fine i'm gonna go sulk in a corner until May


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

goat girls said:


> You could send a few of them to me! I have 50 degree weather and plenty of sun. No it's fine I don't mind having a few baby goats!
> Even tough the weather is nice I would have them in the house.......No fine i'm gonna go sulk in a corner until May


I'd love to, lol!

Last week we had great weather for kidding, but it will get down to 18 degrees tonight!  I am going to have to brainstorm and find a way to keep everybody warm...


----------



## goat girls

Last year when it was that cold I took a roll of fleece and cut it to the right shape and then used safety pins to keep it on.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute babies, congrats.


----------



## SandyNubians

Congrats! He is adorable! I love his name! I am in the same boat as you for the past 2 months I have been waiting for one of my does to give birth, she had ligs that come and go, but today it's looking like she might go soon. My dad wanted to see these kids born, but he just left to work yesterday and won't back until the 20th. I went from "Please have them before he leaves" to "Please wait a few more days!" It's going to rain all day today and thursday, so I bet she'll go before he gets home. These goats like to drive us crazy! They don't kid when we want them to kid, but they pop them out when we don't want them too!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks!
SandyNubians, hopefully she will wait until your dad gets back! What breed is she?

Annie kidded with a single chocolate/white........ BUCKLING! He is so cute, and I was really hoping she was going to break this vicious buckling cycle. Hopefully Sage will though. And I'm really hoping Matilda will have at least one doeling.

So far, 4 does have kidded, giving us 5 lil' bucklings.

Naphtali again








Annie's buckling


----------



## SandyNubians

Congrats! Sorry you didn't get a doeling but he is adorable! Does he have blue eyes or is that just the picture? Hoping Matilda has lots of little does for you!

My doe is 75% Nubian and 25% Alpine, she is bred to a full Nubian so I am hoping the kid(s) have full Nubian ears and not airplane ears.


----------



## goat girls

No Doelings?????


----------



## goat girls

@SandyNubians this is my weather Mufasa. He is 1/2 Nubian 1/2 Alpine I love his ears!


----------



## Goat_Scout

I, too, was trying to figure out what color eyes he has. I think they are green, but they do look kind of blue. I'm thinking that Cypress is the daddy (he is pretty big), but I'm not sure. 

Cool! Does she have Alpine or Nubian ears?


----------



## goat girls




----------



## SandyNubians

goat girls said:


> View attachment 126354


He is adorable! That is kinda what my does dam looked like. Here is a picture of her. The picture is from December but it's the only one I have, other than 100s of pictures of her butt, lol. Excuse the messy barn I took it while I was shoveling it out, thought she looked cute so I snapped a picture with my phone.











Goat_Scout said:


> I, too, was trying to figure out what color eyes he has. I think they are green, but they do look kind of blue. I'm thinking that Cypress is the daddy (he is pretty big), but I'm not sure.
> 
> Cool! Does she have Alpine or Nubian ears?


It will be pretty cool if had blue eyes!
Her ears are closer to a nubians, but they are very small compared to my full nubians does.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Awww, she is so pretty! 
And @goat girls, I love his ears!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, lotta bucklings. At least they're all adorable  Hopefully you'll get a doeling soon.


----------



## goat girls

Oh she's cute! She kind of looks like Damfino's weather Cuzco
http://www.goatorama.com/2016/06/11/cuzcos-glamour-shot-o-the-day-its-been-way-too-long/


----------



## Goat_Scout

Here are two more pictures of Raphael (Annie's kid) from earlier today. He is huge - our biggest kid so far!

I didn't want to bring my camera out since it was snowing, so the pictures are terrible.

















Oh, and we put together an ugly (but warm, mind you!) contraption to keep the kids warm. 
We got a large metal dog cage/kennel and tightly covered most of it with thick empty feed bags. There is a premier 1 heat lamp strongly secured in it, but far enough away from the sides - and hay covered bottom - so that it should be safe. One gate to the kennel is open (with small "poles" put up so the mamas don't try to squeeze in and squish them) and the kids can go in and out to nurse on their mamas. All of this is located in the kidding pen. Oh, and the "contraption" has been up and running for 3-4 hours and everything has been fine so far. 
Everyone else is buried deep in hay.  It is so COLD! ️


----------



## goat girls

Oh my gosh! He is really big! Is melody bonding with her baby better? Names for Midge's boys?


----------



## Goat_Scout

She is taking care of him (nudging, licking, etc.) and is standing better for him to nurse. I think the problem was (and still is, lol) that he is very eager and hungry - so much so that he doesn't take the time to actually find the teat, he just sticks his nose into her udder and maaaas! I'm hoping that will soon change. 

Midge's kids are going to be named Rueben (tan) and we can't decide between Gad (which means "troop", to watch him is like watching over a whole troop of goat kids - he's so crazy/naughty!) and Valentine (just because he kind of looks like a "Valentine", name-wise) for the mostly black one. What do you think we should name him? 
And yes, we aren't really going by a theme for naming kids this year! It's just more of what we think they look like, or how they act.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable..


----------



## goat girls

Gad sounds fitting. I tried one theme for all the kids one year. It was a disaster!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Well Matilda just had a huge buckling. 
My Mom is more disappointed than me with this buckling marathon, lol. But that is because she doesn't think I'll be able to sell them all!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats on healthy kids. 

Sorry it is a bucky year for you.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Both of Midge's kids are little milk thieves, they try to nurse off of any bigger goat in sight! The only one that will actually let them is Melody, and that explains why, after the first two days post-kidding, I wasn't able to get any milk from her. Naphtali (her kid) is still full of energy and has a round belly most of the time, so at least he's getting his fair share of milk. 
















No, he doesn't have milk, for goodness' sake!








I gave Midge's kids to my 6 year old siblings (they are twins). They absolutely love them - I hope that lasts longer than a week!  They decided to name them Gru and Dru (<the cream colored one). They both know that they will be sold when they are around 3 months old, but if they are sweet, friendly and at least slightly trained to lead - something I will show them how to do) I will give them a share of the money from selling them. I've done this with Willow (one of the twins) when she wasn't even 5 years old, and she did a great job with her goat. 








This guy is one of my favorites. :goatkiss:








This is Matilda's solid little kid, yet to be named.
























Ajamu is growing so fast! 








Poor Hildy always ends up babysitting this rowdy crew!


----------



## Korita

Love the pictures! So stinking cute


----------



## Goat_Scout

Sage is on day 155 from when we saw her in raging heat and was bred by Cypress. I am thinking that she cycled 21 or so days later and he bred her again, unbeknownst to us. She doesn't look very ready to me, and her udder is not even close to being full.

A few more pictures...


----------



## Lstein

Wow, very nice coloring. I really like that almost blueish and peach colored one in the first pic.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks! I know color isn’t everything, but I really do like the wide variety of colors/patterns we’ve been getting this year.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

All are looking nice and adorable


----------



## goat girls

They are so cute! Hopefully Sage will have a doeling or two.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Day 156 for Sage. :/ Her udder has filled a little more, but otherwise she looks the same.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Day 158: Sage's udder has increased dramatically over the day! I've been spying on her from my window (I'm sick again, ugh) and just went out to check on her. Her ligaments are softening and she isn't her usual obnoxious, bullying self. Midge's kids tried to nurse on her a few times while I was out there, and surprisingly, each time she just stepped lightly away instead of slamming them into whatever is at hand. 
Annie, has been even more of a brat since she kidded! If any kid (besides her own) gets anywhere close to her, she tries to take a chunk out of their tail/ears! What a meanie!

Anyway, please think pink!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Today is the day! Sage is having those vulva retractions, if you know what I mean... Are those early contractions? Every goat that I've watched from early labor this year had them, but I still haven't figured out exactly what they are except that, well, babies will be here soon!

We had just let everyone out to pasture when she started, so now she's back in the lean-to - laying down, getting up. 
I can't wait!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Sage just had the most gorgeous kid ever!! 
And it's our 7th buckling.  My little sister just told me that she's "tired of seeing little scrotums", LOL! 
Oh well, at least he's big and healthy, and Sage is being a great mother!


----------



## Lstein

Such interesting patterns!


----------



## goat girls

Sage, we said DOELINGS! Oh well you can send her to my house now


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Congrats Sage!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww Congrats on all the beautiful babies! I am so sorry you had a buck streak! But at least they are all healthy, and the color varieties are neat!


----------



## toth boer goats

Bucks, I know the feeling with a buck year. 
My husband said "What is it?" I said: "A buck"!. The next, what is it, a buck, ect. 

What is it? Then I finally said" a Bucket of doe"! I mean, a buck and a Doe.
:haha:


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks everyone! Although she hasn't passed the placenta yet, it looks like she's done. It will be 3-4 weeks 'til the next kidding. 

Meanwhile we'll just have to take lots of pictures of the seven little kids already born! Everyone else (besides Ajamu) was dis-budded on Wednesday. We just left Ajamu at the local vet's office, since we completely dropped the ball with him and didn't get him disbudded right away. We'll pick him up later this afternoon, poor guy was yelling so loudly when we walked out the door!



goat girls said:


> Sage, we said DOELINGS! Oh well you can send her to my house now


LOL, you have your own crazy Saanen to look after!  
Nope, Sage is staying for sure.  Her udder looks wonderful, and we are going to turn our hopes for a doeling from her next year!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goodness. You sure are getting a lot of bucklings.


----------



## goat girls

Goat_Scout said:


> LOL, you have your own crazy Saanen to look after!
> Nope, Sage is staying for sure.  Her udder looks wonderful, and we are going to turn our hopes for a doeling from her next year!


Yes she is crazy but........... I want more Saanens so that's why I need Sage, well as long as she's registered. And I'll trade you my Saanen's (half mancha) kids


----------



## Goat_Scout

I love Lamanchas! But I’m looking to slowly sell my unregistered does and to maintain a mostly registered herd - Sage is registered, fortunately (for me, ROFL ). 

Who is your Saanen bred to? I’d really like to breed Sage to a Saanen buck this upcoming breeding season, but 1) getting a buck just to breed ONE doe doesn’t sound great for my feed bill and 2) the only breeder I’ve seen that is remotely close to us (we got Sage from TX) has the biggest, lowest hanging udders on his does, and we certainly do not want that. :/ Oh, I just remembered that there is a dairy nearby that has Saanens.... but then I’m referred back to number 1!


----------



## goat girls

She's bred to my Lamancha he got out of his pen and also bred my Togg


----------



## Goat_Scout

Uh oh! Who were you planning on breeding her to!


----------



## goat girls

My Alpine buck Fernando. Then Cassien got out buuuut I thought she went out of heat the day before he got out, same with Lilly my Togg.


----------



## Old Post Farm

@Goat_Scout this is what fancy is doing right now but less deep, can i take this as a sign of labor?
btw all of the kids are beautiful. i love sage's buckling


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks! 
Whenever my does in early labor did that, at the same time they’d arch their back a little - is that what Fancy is doing? Do you have a picture or video of her during it? How often?

Since I am not there, I can’t say for sure if it is labor, but it may be.


----------



## Old Post Farm

her back was arched the whole night after she peed but now its back to normal. her ligament are soft still and her udder has grown from last night. she is still stretching and now she isn't eating. and lady bits are even puffier.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds to be soon and she looks it too.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Updated pictures of everybody...  These kids are growing so quickly! Hernando (Sage's kid, 20 days old) and Valentine (Matilda's 26 day old kid) are nearly as tall as Ajamu, who is almost 2 months old! Though Ajamu has slow growing genetics and his mama is petite, we can't blame him for that. 

Semi Sweet & Ajamu








Sage has figured out the most effective way to stop Hernia (his pet name... ) from nursing every minute of the 10 hours they get to be together. 








My sweet lil' dude, Naphtali! Both him and his mama, Melody are going to their new home on Sunday. I'm going to miss them so much!








Annie's handsome guy is getting so big! He's very playful and likes to jump on everything in site. Unfortunately dis-budding did not work well with him. 








Valentine is very large and thick. I wish I could find a good excuse to keep him! 








Gru, Midge's second born kid. Our local vet wants him (when weaned) as a companion for her doe. 








It took at least a full minute before Annie realized that Dru was sneaking a drink with Raphael! 








Someone's developing an udder! *Happy dance* I don't know her due date, but I do know that she should kid sometime before April. 








'Most everybody munching happily away.


----------



## Kath G.

Aaaah, what beauties! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Looking good


----------



## Goat_Scout

Also, I (almost, haha) thought that Hildy was in early labor today. This morning when I did chores, she did not come to greet me and just sat in the same place never bothering to get up! This is rare behavior, especially since she is a bottle baby and always on the prowl.  And then later on in the afternoon, she was having those vulva retractions (early contractions?) so I thought it would be soon. But here we are, no progress and the "contractions" have stopped.

Oh, and yeah, I thought she was due on the 21st, but upon re-calculating her due date, she's actually due tomorrow! I really hope she won't go too far over her due date - for my peace of mind, and so that the baby(ies) won't get oversized! Very worried about that...

She knows she's cute...








During one of her so-called "contractions".


----------



## Kath G.

C'mon Hildy! Give 'em up!!


----------



## Old Post Farm

more babies and, no! more! BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lstein

Babies?


----------



## Goat_Scout

No, not yet. :/ She's taking her own sweet time!


----------



## Goat_Scout

As some of y'all know, Hildy kidded a couple days ago with a single buckling. He's just SO adorable and tiny! 
I have 3 people wanting him at weaning!










Meanwhile, Verity is coming along nicely (besides her tiny teats). 
By my calculations she is due late February/early March, or around March 20th. I don't know her exact due date because I didn't write down heats after she kept cycling, I just left her in with the buck. 
February 20th








February 23rd









Vivian (supposedly due April 5th, and last doe to kid) has a couple minor changes in the udder department. I'm kinda hoping for buckling(s) so it will be easier to convince my Mom (and I) to sell her.  She's a sweet goat, she just doesn't have the body type (lacking capacity is the main thing, she's close to 4 years old) I like in Nubians. And her udder isn't very nice either.


----------



## ksalvagno

He sure is a cutie! Good luck with the rest!


----------



## Kath G.

Hildy's buckling is precious!! What freshening is Verity? She sure looks like she has a nice udder developing! And as for Vivian, it sounds like you have very good goals in mind .


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks! This will be Verity’s 1st freshening.  I’m super excited and wouldn’t mind getting a buckling or two out her! (Pssst, I’m trying the opposite tactic this time, I need her to think that I DO want bucklings)


----------



## Kath G.

ROFL! Let me know how that works out for you!
(come to think of it, I might try that... certainly couldn't hurt! Started my kidding last week, got three bucklings, one doeling  but all healthy, so can't complain


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## goat girls

How cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Verity is still holding onto those twin bucklings (ruuude!).  I’m sure she’ll have a single though, her belly is nothing to speak of! Her udder is pretty big, and finally looking like it will be a nice one. 
Vivian is growing in every direction. She is due on the 5th of April, and her kid(s) will be the last of the season.

All of the kids growing so quickly! Ajamu is almost 3 months old, and it breaks my heart to think of selling him. Someone is interested in him right now, and if she decides against it I think I’ll keep him a little while longer (my excuse will be that Geoffrey needs a companion once I move him to the buck pen. He is SO friendly and just a big love bug!

Of the January kids, Midge’s twins (Gru and Dru) will be going to a pet home in mid April. 
We sold Melody and her buckling (Naphtali) a few weeks ago. I miss them so much, but it is for the best. 
The other three bucklings (Raphael, Valentine and Hernando) are huge! 
Hildy’s adorable cherub will be going to his new home in May.  I will get pictures of everybody uploaded soon!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Finally got pictures of the kids! First is Valentine, Matilda's buckling.









Raphael (Annie's kid)








Sage's kid, Hernando








Midge's firstborn, Dru








The two youngest, Gru (twin to Dru) and Tholly
























And lastly, Ajamu. He is leaving on April 15th, going to Texas! 









Verity is getting closer. Unless she didn't take until her next cycle, she's 2-4 days past her due date. Ligaments are almost gone and she's very touchy.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Verity appears to be in early labor! She's being very vocal - in the past 2 hours I've heard her maaaaaw way more than she ever has in the whole 14 months we've owned her! And she's been sparring with each and every goat that comes within reach. 
She also won't lie down for more than a few moments at a time.


----------



## Goat_Scout

She's having contractions!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yay!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

I can't believe it! Verity had tiny, blue eyed DOELING!!! After 8 bucklings, we finally have a doeling!!!

For a couple MINUTES after the head popped out, Verity just walked around like this. (Poor goat kid) 
















Her doeling is insanely active (after her front legs were almost completely out, she pulled one of them ALL the way back in and it kind of stalled labor) and very loud.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hurray! Verity is a gorgeous doe and her baby is adorable!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Thanks everyone!

Since she practically hit the ground standing, her umbilical cord tore off almost right at the skin, and it was bleeding a lot. The bleeding has stopped, but it looks pretty bad. I dipped it in iodine (something we've never really done with newborns) but I just hope she’ll be OK with losing so much blood. Is there anything else I can do besides watch carefully?


----------



## goathiker

I had a boy whose cord pulled out at the stomach this year and he bled a lot. 
I gave him high potency vitamin b complex to get b 12 into him and start rebuilding the blood cells. 
This young it is given orally. 
The biggest thing is to get that cord dried up so she doesn't get flyblown.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats, glad she is OK.

How are her inner eyelid coloring and gums? If she looks good and pink or red pink she will be OK.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Little Serendipity or "Dipity" is doing great! Her inner eyelids are bright pink and her umbilical cord has dried.
She keeps going off and hiding in the woods to sleep, and Verity will eventually wander off to eat with the other goats, and later she'll come back only to find that 'lil Dipity has moved. Then I have to go hunt her up while her mama is going crazy.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hiding away from everyone seems off.

Get a temp on her.
If normal, she may have an off rumen give her probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ for 3 to 4 days and see if that makes a difference.

How is her udder and milk?

Is she eating and drinking?

How is her rumen, left side?

Is she getting calcium like alfalfa?

Try some warm molasses water.
Or Nutra drench to boost her, 1 time.
Or drench her some karo/ molasses for energy.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Verity (the mama) is doing fine, it was the baby that was off hiding in the woods. 

I’m giving her 3-4 cups of alfalfa pellets each day and she’s eating and drinking well. Her udder looks fine too, and we’re letting Hildy’s 1 month old kid nurse on her every night because her doeling can’t keep up with it just yet.


----------



## toth boer goats

It doesn't seem right on how the kid is acting and wanting to be alone.

Get a temp.
Get a fecal.
Check the inner lower eyelid coloring and gums.

Is the kid pooping and peeing?


----------



## Goat_Scout

Her lower eyelids and gums are a nice pink. Yep, eating, drinking, pooping and peeing.

Today she is following her mama around more, not sleeping as much. I’ll get a temp soon. She’s acting normal and full of energy right now.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is good.

She may have a tummy ache(off rumen) as to why she was laying around more. Giving probiotics and fortified vit b complex SQ for a few days helps, if she gets that way again.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Day 147 for our last doe to kid, Vivian. She's bred to Cypress because Geoffrey was still pretty young at the time, so unfortunately the kid(s) won't be eligible for registration. I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Vivian is FINALLY in labor! Up until this morning there was no change in her at all, so we assumed that she'd gotten bred at a later date (she's 7 days overdue right now).

She's having some obvious contractions (while wheezing weirdly), and her udder is way bigger.


----------



## Old Post Farm

come on mama goat!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Unfortunately, it's another buckling. He looks a lot like his sister from last year except he has at least a couple moonspots. Vivian is finally starting to take an interest in him, and get him cleaned up.

Little Dipity stayed and (much to the annoyance of Vivian) watched the whole thing! She's so stinkin' cute.


























I really dislike her udder! Last year it lacked capacity and she has huge, ugly teats that hang lower than I like to see. Of course, I need to wait a little while longer to fully evaluate it this year.
This little guy will probably be sold as a wether.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

He is so cute!! Bummer about her udder


----------



## Old Post Farm

sorry about the buckling.
are you keeping serendipity?


----------



## Goat_Scout

Old Post Farm said:


> sorry about the buckling.
> are you keeping serendipity?


For now, yes, since she is the only doeling we got this year (well, not including the Kiko doe/doeling pair we bought). She is very laid back and as friendly as any bottle baby. I just love her so much! She also has a nice top line and is pretty wide throughout. 
I wasn't planning on keeping/getting any more mini goats, but oh well. It'd be so hard to sell Dipity!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Vivian's buckling, Frederick:


















And Dipity (Verity's doeling):


----------

